# Coconut E-Liquid Suggestions



## BibbyBubbly (8/3/16)

Hi Everyone. Can you please assist with some suggestions of a good coconut e-liquid?
Thanks.


----------



## Andre (8/3/16)

Coconut Comfort by ComplexChaos - https://www.complexchaos.com/products/concerned-coconuts
Tropical Ice by Vapour Mountain (strongish menthol) - http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/sho...mountain-premium-e-liquid-100ml-tropical-ice/
Pyramid by World Wonders from Vapour Chemistry - http://www.vapechem.com/collections/world-wonders/products/pyramid
Table Mountain by World Wonders from Vapour Chemistry - http://www.vapechem.com/collections/world-wonders/products/table-mountain

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (8/3/16)

@Andre you are like a juice encyclopedia!!
Amazing how you can rattle those off so fast.

+1 on World Wonders Table Mountain by the way - lovely juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (8/3/16)

Haven't tried any of the others but ELP island ice is pretty nom. 
www.vapecartel.co.za/products/the-e-liquid-project-island-ice-30ml-new

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DarkSide (8/3/16)

Andre said:


> Coconut Comfort by ComplexChaos - https://www.complexchaos.com/products/concerned-coconuts
> Tropical Ice by Vapour Mountain (strongish menthol) - http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/sho...mountain-premium-e-liquid-100ml-tropical-ice/
> Pyramid by World Wonders from Vapour Chemistry - http://www.vapechem.com/collections/world-wonders/products/pyramid
> Table Mountain by World Wonders from Vapour Chemistry - http://www.vapechem.com/collections/world-wonders/products/table-mountain


Could not agree with you more, "my master", must admit, Complex coconut is still my absolute flavour of choice, in daily rotation and when in the humble Griffin, "suck away" as if on life-support!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (8/3/16)

I tried a coconut juice that a forum member had at the Vape Meet, man was it excellent!! It's apparently going to be released soon.
ELP Island Ice is up there as one of my favourite juices, it has menthol so not sure if that's what you're looking for.


----------



## method1 (8/3/16)

Pixstar said:


> I tried a coconut juice that a forum member had at the Vape Meet, man was it excellent!! It's apparently going to be released soon.
> ELP Island Ice is up there as one of my favourite juices, it has menthol so not sure if that's what you're looking for.



Yeah there's a good one coming up, got a sample and I'm enjoying it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/3/16)

I am still after a Coconut Vape Juice... the menthols ones are awesome but a pure coconut juice that I like is hard to find!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar (8/3/16)

method1 said:


> Yeah there's a good one coming up, got a sample and I'm enjoying it!


We talking about the same one? Yet another master piece of yours perhaps?


----------



## method1 (8/3/16)

Pixstar said:


> We talking about the same one? Yet another master piece of yours perhaps?



Pretty sure it's the same one.. and not one of mine

Reactions: Like 1


----------

